# Fish eyes



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok I stripped a rod and sanded it, wiped it down with alcohol, wrapped it then put the finish on. It took good on the threads but not the blank. It fish eyed. It's a graphite blank. This has happened before many years ago and I really never figured out why. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Any Ideas?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I was googling some stuff last night on this. I am not a rodbuilder (yet, but I am a chemist) but did find some stuff. Wanted someone with experience before I chimed in.
One was any oils on the rag that you did the alcohol wipe could have been transferred, and another was if the epoxy was measured with a syringe that had a plunger, as those sometimes are coated with silicone and it can leach into your finish.
Also saw some talk about not doing a wipe after sanding but only using a dry, lint free cloth to clean.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Cool Thanks. I often thought about the plunger maybe being the problem, but I clean them with alcohol too.And my rag's are clean. Guess next time I'll try a dry wipe. Although the finish took to the threads very good. Just one of those things I guess


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

Wipe down with acetone then with DNA. Many will tell you no but just be careful with it. Once done if you think it will still fish eye cp over the blank also to keep it from. Also to much heat will draw oils out.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Dna?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

DNA=DeNatured Alcohol


----------

